# HEAVEN SHALL BURN



## Lekraan (14. April 2010)

Tag zusammen,

das neue Album von Heaven SHall Burn wird am 21. Mai veröffentlicht. Das ist jetzt bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich schon wie ein Kind darauf ^^

Hier habt ihr mal eine Probe vom neuen Album





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sN06NaG6OwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ihr müsst die Boxen laut stellen, damit es sich noch geiler anhört! *gg*

lg


----------



## Tikume (14. April 2010)

Ist kaputt. ab 1:20 kommt nur Lärm.


----------



## Breakyou (14. April 2010)

Das wird das erste Album sein dass ich mir im Laden kaufe!
Ich freu mich schon total drauf und ich find Omen ein geiles Lied aber es erinnert mich zu sehr an Endzeit
Aber kommts am 21. oder am 24. in den Handel?


----------



## Bloodletting (14. April 2010)

Ich bin überzeugt, dass es ein gutes Album wird.
Wobei ich mir Sorgen mache, dass mir der Teil, bei dem sie mit Sabine Weniger gearbeitet haben, zum Kackhaufen wird.
Ich steh nicht wirklich auf Frauenstimmen im Metal - schon gar nicht bei (Melodic) Death Metal.
Aber naja, der Rest wird mich schon überzeugen ... die anderen Lieder kann man ja überspringen.


----------



## Breakyou (14. April 2010)

kenn ich garnicht :O
wie heißts?


----------



## Bloodletting (14. April 2010)

> Damit jeder in den kompletten Genuss des Openers von „Invictus“ kommt, haben HEAVEN SHALL BURN auch das dazugehörige Intro freigegeben, das wie die Intros und Outros der früheren Alben aus der Feder des isländischen Komponisten Ólafur Arnalds stammt. Das emotionale Duett „Given In Death“, das neben Sebastian Reichl (Gitarre) vor allem weibliche Vocals von Sabine Weniger von Deadlock bietet, wird dagegen sicher für eine kleine Überraschung sorgen.
> 
> Maik zu „Given In Death“: „_Sabines Gesang passte hervorragend zum dem Gefühl, das wir mit dem Song transportieren wollten. Mit dem Thema „Sterbehilfe“ behandeln wir eine sehr sensible Frage in dem Text des Stücks. Die Zusammenarbeit mit einer so talentierten Band wie Deadlock hat uns extrem viel Spaß gemacht._“



http://www.centurymedia.com/newsdetailed.aspx?IdNews=8628&IdCompany=1

*schauder*


----------



## Breakyou (14. April 2010)

kommt drauf wann _WIE _die Frau Töne macht. Singen ja -Growlen/Screamen Nein


----------



## Bloodletting (14. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> kommt drauf wann _WIE _die Frau Töne macht. Singen ja -Growlen/Screamen Nein



Sie singt normal. Also ansich ne gute Stimme, aber sowas passt einfach nicht in diesen Musikstil. (Finde ich persönlich)
Ich höre andere Sachen mit Frauenstimmen. Siehe:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCy07x8-iJU[/youtube]

Aber ne weibliche Stimme passt einfach definitiv nicht zum Core, Death und whatever-Metal.


----------



## Breakyou (14. April 2010)

also ich steh auf Kathrine Jenkins 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzKdRf4bS1Y[/youtube]


----------



## Lekraan (14. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Das wird das erste Album sein dass ich mir im Laden kaufe!
> Ich freu mich schon total drauf und ich find Omen ein geiles Lied aber es erinnert mich zu sehr an Endzeit
> Aber kommts am 21. oder am 24. in den Handel?



21. Mai

Der Tag, an dem mein Bruder Geburtstag hat *g*


----------



## Breakyou (14. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diese GSA hat mich entwas verwirrt :O


----------



## Lekraan (14. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> diese GSA hat mich entwas verwirrt :O



21th oder 24th, auf die 3 Tage kommts eh nich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. April 2010)

oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diese musik ist voll echt geschmackssache ^^

danke für den tip jetzt weiss ich welches album ich mir nicht runterlade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> oha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du magst Heaven Shall Burn nicht?


VERBRENNT IHN!!! TÖTET IHN!!! LOOOOOSSS!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

gut so dann sind wir cooler


----------



## Breakyou (17. April 2010)

kommt es mir nur so vor oder haben die Jungs von Hsb versucht ein Lied zu machen dass wie Endzeit ist? Also ich mein The Omen. Hört sich beides Ähnlich an besonderst mit dem Klavierintro


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> VERBRENNT IHN!!! TÖTET IHN!!! LOOOOOSSS!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahre Worte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du magst Heaven Shall Burn nicht?
> 
> 
> VERBRENNT IHN!!! TÖTET IHN!!! LOOOOOSSS!!!
> ...





Ralevor schrieb:


> Wahre Worte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich dachte wir wären Freunde. :'(


----------



## Kyragan (19. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Sie singt normal. Also ansich ne gute Stimme, aber sowas passt einfach nicht in diesen Musikstil. (Finde ich persönlich)
> Ich höre andere Sachen mit Frauenstimmen. Siehe:
> 
> Aber ne weibliche Stimme passt einfach definitiv nicht zum Core, Death und whatever-Metal.



Du kennst einfach nur keine guten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frauen wie Cristina Scabbia oder Simone Simmons passen nahezu überall rein. Genauso wie Lisa Minkovsky oder Sandra Nasic. Ist natürlich auch ne Frage des Songs. Ich kanns mir aber gut vorstellen. Wenn ich an In Flames' Dead End denke war das einfach nur eins: saugeil. Sicherlich ist Melodeath nicht Metalcore, aber so in die Richtung kanns gehen. Es kann also durchaus hart und mit hohem Tempo sein und dennoch passend sein.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Du kennst einfach nur keine guten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht für mich. Sobald ich weiß, dass da ne Frau singt, bekomm ich Plack in den Ohren.
Das ist wie eine Art Herpesreaktion ... oder so. =D


----------



## Breakyou (23. April 2010)

mal eine andere Frage.
Beim WithFullForce Festival spielt ja dieses Jahr Heaven Shall Burn. Aber leider kannich dieses Jahr noch nicht hin weil ich zu _jung_ bin.
Aber nächstes Jahr dürfte ich.Wie hoch stehen die Chancen dass sie 2011 wieder spielen? Hat einer ne Vermutung?


----------



## Bloodletting (23. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> mal eine andere Frage.
> Beim WithFullForce Festival spielt ja dieses Jahr Heaven Shall Burn. Aber leider kannich dieses Jahr noch nicht hin weil ich zu _jung_ bin.
> Aber nächstes Jahr dürfte ich.Wie hoch stehen die Chancen dass sie 2011 wieder spielen? Hat einer ne Vermutung?



Auf dem WithFullForce?
Sehr sehr hoch.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Mai 2010)

So ... die ersten Durchläufe habe ich bereits hinter mir.
Zwar reicht es noch nicht ganz, um das Album voll zu bewerten, da HSB-Alben im Allgemeinen immer ein bisschen Zeit brauchen, um zu zünden, aber zumindest zwei Dinge kann ich sagen.

Combat sticht eindeutig hervor und dürfte zum Liebling der Fans mutieren. (Ähnlich wie Black Tears auf Iconoclast)
Zudem ist da noch "Given in Death" mit Sabine Weniger von Deadlock.
Für mich persönlich zieht dieses Lied das gesamte Album runter. Diese Frau (bzw. ihre Stimme) hat nichts im Metal zu suchen und schon gar nicht bei einer Band wie Heaven Shall Burn.
Sie passt absolut nicht rein und ich hatte nicht nur ein mal das Gefühl, als würde sie die Töne nicht ordentlich treffen.
Tiefer, tiefer Punkt auf dem Album. Der Rest scheint bisher konstant gut bis sehr gut zu sein, aber dieses Lied ... ich finde es grottig.
Das wird wohl das erste Lied von HSB, bei dem ich die "Nächstes Lied"-Taste ohne Reue drücken werde.

EDIT: Achja, und der Anfang von "The Lied You Bleed For" zieht richtig gut. =D


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

wo hast du es dir angehört? oder hast du es schon gekauft?


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> wo hast du es dir angehört? oder hast du es schon gekauft?



Bei meinem Media Markt hatten sie gestern schon einige.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

kann man es sich irgendwo anhören? 
Hab heute keine Zeit mir das Album zu kaufen :/
Auf last.fm gehts nicht.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Mai 2010)

Auf ihrer Myspace-Seite kannste es dir anhören. Die Quali ist natürlich eklig.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

Da war ich schon. Vorallem bei the Omen :/


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Da war ich schon. Vorallem bei the Omen :/



Bestell das nächste mal bei Amazon, dann wäre sie heute bei dir eingetrudelt.^^


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

ich wollte es bei Amazon bestellen aber da man da nicht per Nachnahme bezahlen kann und ich noch unter 18 bin konnte ich es nicht.
Aber nicht so schlimm. Ich hab ja das neue Album von We Butter The Bread With Butter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich wollte es bei Amazon bestellen aber da man da nicht per Nachnahme bezahlen kann und ich noch unter 18 bin konnte ich es nicht.
> Aber nicht so schlimm. Ich hab ja das neue Album von We Butter The Bread With Butter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heaven Shall Burn > all! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich wollte es bei Amazon bestellen aber da man da nicht per Nachnahme bezahlen kann und ich noch unter 18 bin konnte ich es nicht.
> Aber nicht so schlimm. Ich hab ja das neue Album von We Butter The Bread With Butter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst bei EMP per Nachnahme bezahlen. Und 18 musst du da meines Wissens auch nicht sein.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du kannst bei EMP per Nachnahme bezahlen. Und 18 musst du da meines Wissens auch nicht sein.



ja ich geh ja bald in die nächst großere Stadt und besorgs mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (2. Juni 2010)

ich habs nu auch da... "nowhere" find ich geil^^


----------



## Turkod (3. Juni 2010)

Rushk schrieb:


> ich habs nu auch da... "nowhere" find ich geil^^



Haben sie sich ja auch net selber ausgedacht! ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bcpj-q0Snc

Aber sonst kann man die CD schon ganz gut hören.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

ein etwas verspäteter post aber egal das neue album find ich geil mir gefallen irgendwie die lieder in die techno (the lie you bleed for) am besten weil ich dieses element so noch nie im metalcore / melo death metal gehört hab ich find das sehr erfrischend


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juli 2010)

ich habs mir letzte woche auch mal angehört und mein fazit ->

Heaven Shall Burn Shall Burn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Juli 2010)

Vor kurzem haben HSB ihr neues Video zum Song "Combat" auf Youtube veröffentlicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2jCd-KTTR_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PS: @Velvet-Revolver: Geh bitte auch verbrennen, danke.


----------



## Breakyou (23. Juli 2010)

Das Video find ich super.
Aber es passt wie ich finde nicht zum Lied :/
Vom Text her vielleicht..


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Das Video find ich super.
> Aber es passt wie ich finde nicht zum Lied :/
> Vom Text her vielleicht..



Welches Video könnte besser zu diesem Lied passen? o_o
Das ist einfach perfekt zugeschnitten.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

wie das video passt nich?

hast du dir überhaupt mal den text durchgelesen?

Welcome to a world of pain, 
This is the day of your conversion mortification 
Dragged away from home on blood red nights 
Slave to a brutal system, forevermore

 You are an orphan now, 
Adopted by the beast of war 
The end of all your childhood dreams has come

 No more will you meet a smilling face 
Now peace has left your sleep forever 
There are no arms to hold you, 
Yet there are no hands to wipe your tears

 Constrained and forced to kill 
These cruelties will haunt you 
A life in combat, 
Your fear will make you bleed 
Your inner combat 
A life without a future, you will forget your wishes 
And nothing to embrace, but the rifle in your hands

 You are an orphan now, 
Adopted by the beast of war 
The end of all your childhood dreams has come 
A life of combat, forevermore

 No more will you meet a smilling face 
Now peace has left your sleep forever 
There are no arms to hold you, 
Yet there are no hands to wipe your tears away 
There are no arms to hold you 
Peace has left over your sleep

 "There are about 300.000 child soldiers worldwide, most of them are forced to fight in armed conflicts."




es ist perfekt!


----------



## Breakyou (25. Juli 2010)

ich mein doch garnicht wegen dem Text.
Ich mein von Der Darkstellung. Dieser Comicstil


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

und was passt dir da nicht hättest ud lieber echte kindersoldaten gesehen die leute abknallen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2010)

Es gab ne Zeit, wo ich HSB 24/7 gehört hab. Aber mittlerweile ist es mir irgendwie zu laut. Selbst Bring me the Horizon kann ich nicht mehr ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich mein doch garnicht wegen dem Text.
> Ich mein von Der Darkstellung. Dieser Comicstil



Grade der Comicstil bringt diese Tragic und das Abstrakte perfekt rüber.
Keine Ahnung, was du daran auszusetzen hast.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

Danke Blood du bringst es perfekt auf den Punkt!


----------

